# Looking back at 2010



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 30, 2010)

Let's see some pics of 2010 only.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Beefie (Dec 31, 2010)

How big was it, and what kind of tree , Oak?


Beefie


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 31, 2010)

It was a white oak about 32". The limbs were unusually brittle for all the longer it had been dead.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 31, 2010)

Deadwooding some pine


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> It was a white oak about 32". The limbs were unusually brittle for all the longer it had been dead.


 
Hey Mike nice pics! What kinda tree is the one beside that one was taken down (white oak) and is that one healthy? Kinda looks like some canker goin on. I love those types of cranes. What is that a 25 ton?doesn't look like he's got too much stick. how much per hour? if you don't mind me asking. You don't have to reply to that.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 2, 2011)

The other tree is white oak also. Yes, it's still alive. I can't get over how brittle the one I took down was though.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess it depends on how fast they die. I guess. Red Oaks are real dangerous cuz the top and butt will look sound but the root ball will rot first causing the whole tree to come over. Have caused several fatalities.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice job pics Mike!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

A few of my shots from this year. Probably seen by most on here.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you do anything with the red oak logs Blakes?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 27, 2011)

A few more


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Did you do anything with the red oak logs Blakes?


 
The job shown in the first pic yielded 3 very nice logs at 12, 14, and 16 foot. I gave them to my father as he has a nice little Hudson mill. He's VERY hobby oriented with his milling so I wouldn't even dream of charging him for logs. I'd rather give them to him so he can play around and do something creative than sell them for a few hundo's. That monster oak in the third pic had nothing worth salvaging other than 8 loads of firewood. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Those wires looked like a fun time, Mike. lol


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 27, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> The job shown in the first pic yielded 3 very nice logs at 12, 14, and 16 foot. I gave them to my father as he has a nice little Hudson mill. He's VERY hobby oriented with his milling so I wouldn't even dream of charging him for logs. I'd rather give them to him so he can play around and do something creative than sell them for a few hundo's. That monster oak in the third pic had nothing worth salvaging other than 8 loads of firewood. lol


 
That's great. I just like to see them being used rather than going to waste. That's one of the reasons I bought a band mill. The circular mills here just don't want them. (yard trees)


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 27, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Those wires looked like a fun time, Mike. lol


 
Yeah, even with the grcs, I still put a spider leg on the longest one over the service drop.

The road caused me more grief than the wires though. When I bid it there was snow covering everything and I didn't realize how much it hung over the road.

Still did ok though.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> That's great. I just like to see them being used rather than going to waste. That's one of the reasons I bought a band mill. The circular mills here just don't want them. (yard trees)


 
What kinda mill you got, Mike? I don't really have the patience for that stuff but my father made a lot of board and batton for my bro's porch outta wood we cut from our property in the past few years. He's also making some real tight ass tongue and groove flooring for his place from logs we've given him over time. I really like seeing the "waste" from our line of work being turned into something useful, but lie I said, don't have the patience for it myself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Yeah, even with the grcs, I still put a spider leg on the longest one over the service drop.
> 
> The road caused me more grief than the wires though. When I bid it there was snow covering everything and I didn't realize how much it hung over the road.
> 
> Still did ok though.


 
Don't tell ol'dirty you used a spider leg, lol. Here's a pic from yesterday's brief encounter with working man status. You can't really see much but it was the first job I've done since the acquisition of the GRCS. The cherry butt I left stand at about 35 feet with a 70 degree lean away from the LZ. Winched it right over, it was beautiful. Also used the GRCS to pull a large top from the same cherry out of the creek. Much easier than cutting and tossing. The Milwaukee "Hole Hog" right angle is on my list though.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Norwood Lumbermate 2000. It's all manual but it works good. I've only had it about a year so I'm still making mods to make things easier. My Dad has done lots of sawing so I'm learning lots from him.

I use to be short on patience too but not so much anymore.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 27, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Much easier than cutting and tossing. The Milwaukee "Hole Hog" right angle is on my list though.


 
It can sure give you a work out. lol I just bought a "hole hawg" myself. I haven't even tried it out yet.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> I have a Norwood Lumbermate 2000. It's all manual but it works good. I've only had it about a year so I'm still making mods to make things easier. My Dad has done lots of sawing so I'm learning lots from him.
> 
> I use to be short on patience too but not so much anymore.


 
That's actually a pretty nice looking mill, Mike. Is yours on a trailer? Here's a shot of my old man's mill and us getting logs up out of the ravine over the summer. Made all the siding and trim for the cabin with the mill. We hired a contractor to pour the basement, frame the exterior walls, do the roof, and wrap it. Don't have any current shots but this summer we got all the windows and doors are in, siding and trim is on, stucco on basement walls. Really a sharp looking place now. Just needs the interior finished.

















Not really arborist work but it was done in 2010! lol


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 28, 2011)

Great pics.

Mine is on a pallet so we can move it with a skidsteer. I'll put it on a trailer eventually though. Right now I can only saw 12ft logs but I have a 22ft extension I'm going to put on it.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 28, 2011)

Figured id get in on the picture game too, white oak we cut down this summer some time, we save a log a rare occasion no real connections just easier to cut it up and load it


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 28, 2011)

holly tree we were supposed to trim, but our boss said to just top it so we could reach the top  i think we needed a bucket truck


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 29, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Figured id get in on the picture game too, white oak we cut down this summer some time, we save a log a rare occasion no real connections just easier to cut it up and load it


 
Nice pics. Do you load the wood by hand?


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the time mike, when we can get the dingo off the landscape crew we use it. not to often as the 'owner' works with/cares more about the landscapers not having to shovel mulch by hand.....


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 29, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> holly tree we were supposed to trim, but our boss said to just top it so we could reach the top  i think we needed a bucket truck


 
holy hell get the hedge trimmers out!


----------

